# Insulation options for board and batten barn.



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

I have a two story board and batten (rough cut pine) gambrel barn with a poured floor (see below).










I bought the home 5 years ago (actually almost 6...yikes, how time flies). The previous own who built it, insulated one wall down stairs and upstairs, and part of one wall down stairs and upstairs (have no idea why...I'm fixing a lot of what this guy has done). He used standard fiberglass batting, but with what looks like a house wrap facing, then sheathed with 1x rough cut on the interior. The rest of the walls are just exposed 2x6s with a 2x4 nailer on the exterior side which then has the exterior board and battens attached.

I'm going to be selling this place in about two years, and have already done quite a bit of work to the barn to make it better (ran electrical, started putting in lighting, circuits, cleaned it, build integrated storage upstairs, etc.). I'm considering finishing insulating the rest, and was curious if batting is going to be my best route? I know I need to maintain a drainage plane, but I don't have a moisture retarder for the outside like I would with traditional house wrap or a vapor barrier like I would have with taped sheathing (like ZIP).


Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice Barn! You converted this into living space? Or it was converted when you bought it? I've seen folks on TV convert old barns, but it was an extensive undertaking. I have no idea how I would go about turning a barn into a living area that would pass the codes and inspections. Lots of helpful folks here that can give you some information. I'll be interested to see how it all turns out. Would love to see some pics of the interior.


----------



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

Oh, no I should have specified. This is on my property. I have a home here, too. I'm just wanting to insulate the rest so it could be used as a workshop with some heat year round.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah, I see. I moved the work area to the basement because, though my outbuildings are solid with concrete foundations, they are cold and drafty as heck. Any projects that require me to use a larger building wait till spring. Wondering if some tar paper on the inside walls would be enough -- just thinking about $$$ and not longevity. That was a "thinking out loud" idea, and I haven't thought it through  If I were going to sell in a few years I would want a very economical solution. Definitely a partitioned area because heating that barn would be futile. Maybe just a big old propane burner with a blower. One thing is for sure, you have plenty of ventilation, hehehe.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm wondering, with all the critters that can get into a barn how in the world is that fiberglass doing anything? I'm trying to picture in my mind what is there, and all I can picture is fiberglass on my "garage" (huge outbuilding) walls sagging and doing nothing. Fiberglass and moisture don't get along. Fiberglass is an air filter, a blanket if enclosed, it does nothing to keep the place warm if it isn't an enclosed space. Just picturing what is there, and relating it to my outbuilding/work area. I have a partitioned area but I know I couldn't keep it warm without some very extensive work and a lot of $$$. I can keep myself warm with a big, and I mean big blower, but that's about it.

I just had an idea (uh oh)  I'm wondering if this solution might be something that would work? I just saw this video a few days ago and thought, wow, what a good idea. I didn't relate it to a workshop/outbuilding solution until now -- I'm thinking again and that is dangerous, hehehe.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up some pictures of the interior framing.


----------



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

Some interior shots from a while back (it has since been cleaned and electrical added).



















Here's a shot of the side that is insulated and sheathed (previous owner did this):










The barn cleans up nice, though. Here are a few shots from a surprise 60th birthday for my mother-in-law this fall. We held it in the barn. My wife, myself, and a few friends did all of the decorating:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous barn by the way.

Me personally (as much as it doesn't agree with the architecture), I think that rigid foam ripped to fit inside the stud wall with an air gap between the exterior sheathing and the foam (easily maintained as a result of the 2x4 that are between the studs) would be best. Finish off with batts (unfaced) and then you wall covering.


----------

